# فيديوهات تعليمية لأكثر من 60 مادة



## d_a_w_i (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع عالمى يحتوى على فيديوهات تعليمية
 
 تحت كل مادة ستجد عدد المحاضرات المرئية
 أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\



 Video lectures​ 

 Aircraft Systems Engineering

22 

 Circuits and Electronics

24 

 Mathematical Methods for Engineers - Course I

32 

 Mathematical Methods for Engineers- Course 2

29 

 Control Engineering

47 

 Strength of Materials

40 

 Basic Electronics

40 

 Building Materials and Construction

41 

 Basic Electrical Technology

39 

 Intelligent Systems and Control

32 

 Industrial Automation and Control

40 

 Digital VLSI System Design

55 

 Dynamics of Machines

44 

 Kinematics of Machines

39 

 Robotics

40 

 Digital Circuits and Systems

40 

 Prestressed Concrete Structures

40 

 Design of Machine Elements

40 

 Fluid Mechanics

40 

 Circuit Theory

51 

 Finite Elements Analysis

21 

 Heat and Mass Transfer

35 

 Structural Analysis

40 

 Digital Communication

32 

 Digital Systems Design

40 

 Water and Wastewater Engineering

40 

 Soil Mechanics

57 

 High Speed Devices And Circuit

41 

 ElectroMagnetic Fields

42 

 Solid State Devices

42 

 Transmission Lines and EM Waves

60 

 Mechanical Measurements and Metrology

50 

 Refrigeration and Airconditioning

46 

 Power System Operations and Control

35 

 Water Resources Engineering

28 

 Surveying

40 

 Embedded Systems

37 

 Wireless Communication

38 

 Digital Signal Processing

43 

 MEMS And Microsystems

32 

 Networks, Signals and Systems

36 

 Performance of Marine Vehicles At Sea

40 

 Engineering Geology

40 

 Power Electronics

43 

 Introduction to Finite Element Method

33 

 Introduction to Transportation Engineering

41 

 Digital Integrated Circuits

40 

 Industrial Instrumentation

40 

 Analog Integrated Circuits

28 

 Electronics For Analog Signal Processing - Course I

38 

 Electronics For Analog Signal Processing - Course 2

39 

 Principles of Mechanical Measurements

26 

 Basic Electronics

32 

 Digital Voice and Picture Communication

40 

 Digital Image Processing

40 

 lllumination Engineering

20 

 Energy Resources and Technology

40 

 Broadband Networks

28 

 Enzyme Science and Biochemical Engineering

28 

 Chaos, Fractals and Dynamical Systems

40 

 Adaptive Signal Processing

41 

 VLSI Design

40 

 Advanced Finite Elements Analysis

23 

 Computer Aided Design

40 

 Communication Engineering

41 

 Materials Science

36 

 Foundation Engineering

23 

 Strength and Vibration of Marine Structures

36 

 Introduction to Chemical Engineering

20
​ 

*​*
*




​*
*​*
* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } ​*
* [آل عمران:8]​*
*​*
*​*​


----------



## matadoor2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء هل لديكم اية معلومات عن الفيبر جلاس ومكوناته وطريقة عمله


----------



## d_a_w_i (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخى الفاضل ..

يوجد فى منتدانا الجميل مناقشة مجدية عن الفيبر جلاس على الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70887.html







وأنصحك أيضاً بزيارة المواقع الأتية :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass

http://www.plastics4arab.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20786

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/5908








وعروض شركات "أنظر الإمكانيات" ,,,http://www.cobash.com/fib_part.html
 http://www.awalfiberglass.com 









أرجو أن أكون قد ساهمت فى مساعدتك وأهلاً بك أخ عزيز فى ملتقى المهندسين العــرب


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mjbcisy (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## mr_elec_egy (11 يناير 2010)

بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## altaib (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع الرائع
هذا الموضوع المفروض يثبت


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم

بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adnan hashim (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nshasan (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الجميل
أنا من عشاق finite element method ، قمت بدراسة هذه الطريقة بشكلٍ جيِّد، لكني لم أستخدم بعد أي برمجيات مساعدة في هذا الموضوع علماً أنني أرغب الآن بدراسة adaptive finite element method فهل سيفيدني برنامج ansys في هذا الموضوع أم أنَّ هناك برامجاً أفضل، أفيدوني في ذلك؟ ولا تبخلوا علي بأي شيء يخدم هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

